

The science of reconstructing a freak accident - edw519
http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2013/10/18/science-of-reconstructing-a-freak-accident/3007179/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+usatoday-NewsTopStories+%28USATODAY+-+News+Top+Stories%29

======
joelhooks
It would be a lot cooler if this article actually discussed the science of
accident reconstruction. I spent 10 years as a forensic animator and was
looking forward to a stroll down memory lane. Instead I get a brief dismissal
of the "mind-numbing series of tests"

